# Drive-away awning - up to 2.9m high



## timbop37 (Jun 28, 2006)

Hi everyone

Has anyone any experience of these awnings from Riversway Leisure:

http://www.riverswayleisure.co.uk/ProductDetails.aspx?StockId=$205950&Category=2000663

It's a Mobil 300 Drive-away and I want it to fit a Compass Avantgarde 100, which is 2.89m high. I assume it is okay but does anybody have an idea as to quality and value for money.

Kind regards

Tim


----------



## mep (Jan 4, 2008)

Looks just like the Movelite XL same shape, size, weight etc and £50 cheaper.


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

mep said:


> Looks just like the Movelite XL same shape, size, weight etc and £50 cheaper.


Actually £19 cheaper if you search ebay for the Movelite but you are getting a Movelight


----------



## teckie (Feb 25, 2007)

Hi everyone.. I have this Outwell Alabama which was purchased last year for one day exhibition of our models at Steam Rallies and was erected for only one day as it was not big enough.. it cost £139 it's a very good quality... with doors at both ends will make a great Night Storage /Drive Away Storage for a Motorhome.

ANY OFFERS ?

Collect from Stoke-on-Trent only.

PM me if interested.

Teckie


----------



## kenp (Sep 8, 2006)

The Mobil 300 looks more like the 2007 Movelite XL, not the 2008 model which has side doors and smaller side windows. Other retailers are selling off the 2007 models also. But as Peter says, it is perhaps £19 cheaper than the current model of Movelite XL but could well be old stock.

Kenp


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

*Drive away Awning*

We have one similar to the Royal Kensington and we are very pleased with it. Use it when we stay on site more than 3 nights. I think the canvas is heavier and the frame being steel definately is.
In fact I would like to replace the steel frame with a light weight one, any ideas??

Steve


----------



## bamo (May 1, 2009)

Hi,

I have just bought the Riversway mobil 300 for £99.95 Brand new direct from Riversway

follow this link if you are interested:

http://enews.bespokeinternet.com/admin/images/riverswayleisure/Email-advert-3-May-2009.jpg

:lol:


----------



## 118286 (Nov 18, 2008)

Hi Just bought a riverside 240 quality looks good you get everything you need unpacked erected it with all pegs and guyropes took it done packed it away all in under an hour not bad for first time


----------

